# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] ps3 slim βλάβη

## Δημήτρης104

Γειά σας
 Μου έφερε ένας φίλος ένα ps3 slim με δίσκο 160Gb και ένα  σύνηθες πρόβλημα από ότι είδα στο νετ. Είναι στην αναμονή κανονικά και  όταν πατήσεις να ανοίξει ανάβει πράσινο, ανάβει το λεντ του σκληρού ,  αλλά αυτά για 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά σβήνει. Παίρνει και βγάζει το CD  αν του βάλεις.
Το μηχάνημα είναι "μεγάλου παιδιού" καθόλου  ταλαιπωρημένο. Το έκανε ενώ πριν δούλευε κανονικά όμως είχε καιρό να το  λειτουργήσει και όταν το έβαλε γιοκ!
 Κι έμενα μου πήγε το μυαλό στο  τροφοδοτικό, δοκίμασα να παίξω με τα ποτενσιόμετρα ocp , pfc όπως  δείχνουν βίντεο στο youtube, αλλά τίποτα. Στα λίγα sec που δουλεύει  βγάζει κανονικά 12, 5.5 και 3.3 βολτ. Αποσύνδεσα τον σκληρό και τον  οπτικό δίσκο και άφησα μόνο τη μητρική αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.
 Παίζει να  είναι το τροφοδοτικό, η πάμε για reflow; Από οτι διάβασα στο νετ αρκετοί  μ' αυτό το πρόβλημα άλλαξαν τροφοδοτικό αλλά τίποτα, κι από τις  μετρήσεις και το ότι έπαιξα αρκετά με το ocp έχω αμφιβολία.
Δεν βγάζει καθόλου πορτοκαλί ή κόκκινο που αναβοσβήνει.
Μπορώ να δω κάτι άλλο; 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Οταν σβηνει βγαζει καποιο beep code?

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Όχι, κάνει μπιπ όταν ανάβει κανονικό, όταν σβήνει τίποτα, ούτε πορτοκαλί λαμπάκι πριν. Κι όταν σβήσει μόλις ξαναπατήσεις το κουμπί πάει στην αναμονή κατευθείαν.

----------


## thanasis 1

Μαλλον ειναι θεμα τροφοδοτικου γιατι σε καποια αλλη περιπτωση δηλαδη προβλημα στην μητρικη(rsx,cell)θα σου εβγαζε beep code.
Για κανε το παρακατω και πες αν μπαινει στο μενου που δειχνει ή σβηνει και παλι??

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Δεν βγάζει έξοδο στο hdmi σ αυτά τα 4-5 sec, ούτε όταν κρατάω πατημένο το ον κάνει κάτι. Σβήνει όπως πριν χωρίς κανένα μπιπ.

----------


## thanasis 1

Τις μεταβλητές αντιστάσεις πόσο τις πείραξες,τώρα τις έχεις όπως ήταν από το εργοστάσιο?

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Ναι τώρα είναι όπως ήταν αρχικά, το over current protection το δοκίμασα και κοντά στις ακραίες θέσεις, αφού το πείραξα λίγο όπως στις οδηγίες στο youtube.

----------


## thanasis 1

Καποιοι απο οτι διαβασα ελεγαν οτι γυρνουσαν το ocp δεξιοστροφα μεχρι να παει στο τερμα και το pfc αριστεροστροφα και αυτο μεχρι το τερμα.
Σε καποιον δουλεψε ετσι αλλα δεν ξερω αν δημιουργησει καποιο προβλημα,αν θες δοκιμασε το απλα να δεις αν μενει ανοιχτο περα απο τα 5 δευτερα 
και μετα βεβαια κλειστο.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Ευχαριστώ Θανάση, θα το δοκιμάσω μόλις μπορέσω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Απλος ρε συ δεν ξερω αν μπορει να σου δημιουργησει καποιο προβλημα γενικα στην κονσολα.
Εσυ αποφασιζεις!

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Το δοκίμασα κι αυτό, πάλι η ίδια συμπεριφορά, τελικά έβαλα τα ποτενσιομετρα εκεί που ήταν αρχικά, το έδεσα, και επιστράφηκε στον φίλο με τη συμβουλή να αποταθεί σε επαγγελματία, δεν ήθελα να το σκαλίσω περισσότερο, ούτε ήμουν σίγουρος οτι φταίει το τροφοδοτικό.

----------

